# Guides for NE Michigan Rivers



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

All, my son graduates from MSU the 1st wk of May and is looking to do a Fly Fishing (Fly Rod) trip up north before starting work in June. I am looking for Guide recommendations for the NE part of the state (AuSable, or Rifle) as I would like to book him a trip. He is a novice with the fly rod, but very experienced with a "spinner", so need someone who is willing to "teach". Thanks, Ken


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Pm sent


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kelly Neuman. Google Streamside custom rods.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ausable ttroutfitters I know guides seen then on big a Steelhead fishing!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Another excellent place to get a guide is Old AuSable fly shop in Grayling. I have used several of there guides, outstanding and very very good with new fishermen. Call Andy, tell him your situation and he will get you hooked up. If there lodge is avaliable above the fly shop well worth staying there. If you go to U tube, put in Old AuSable and you can see some of the footage fishing with them.
Oh&#8230;congrads on your Sons graduation&#8230;GO GREEN


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

John Coulson. I think he can be reached through Ausable Angler in Mio. Great instructor, good guy. I'd go with him.


----------

